
Young women with high emotional intelligence more likely to be manipulative? - salmonet
http://www.psypost.org/2016/02/young-women-with-high-emotional-intelligence-more-likely-to-be-manipulative-40990
======
thescribe
I was under the impression that emotional intelligence was largely debunked
because it didn't correlate with any real meaningful outcome. If this exists
as a good correlation it does mean we can use emotional intelligence to weed
out the manipulative?

------
SixSigma
AKA People who can, do.

~~~
derefr
To be specific for this context: "young women who would like to be
manipulative but have low emotional intelligence stymied; forced to play
nice."

Really does make you wonder how much more manipulation would go on in the
world if everyone were charismatic and quick-witted.

